# Hyperactive Airway



## sandy209 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any ideas for coding (ICD-9) hyperactive airway?
Thanks!!


----------



## mkj2486 (Nov 30, 2008)

In all the research I've done, hyperactive airway refers to a type of asthma. You may want to google this yourself and read up on it.  It seems that most of the time they are referring to excercise induced bronchospasm, although I also saw it referred to reactive airway disease, so I'm not sure that you want to go with an asthma code unless you are sure the patient has been diagnosed with asthma.  You may need to query.  We have been using symptoms instead of  a "reactive airway" code when the physician give a diagnosis such as this, unless the patient has been diagnosed with actual asthma.


----------



## sandy209 (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for your suggestion


----------

